# Sightings



## stratusnj75 (Feb 7, 2007)

I was wondering where on the board you found "sightings"  Heard a lot about it on other boards.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 7, 2007)

It is one of the forums--down toward the bottom of the list. You can find it  here. It is available only to TUG members so if someone has not become a member I don't believe it will show up on the list of forums.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 7, 2007)

Keep scrolling down - it's just below the TUG lounge.  You must be logged in to see it.


----------

